# المسيحيه ديانه الله



## babymoon85 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​نحن المسلمون نؤمن بجميع الكتب السماويه الانجيل والتوراه والقران ودليل من القران لكن كتاب التوراه والانجيل حرف لاننا معنا نحن المسلمون كتاب واحد فقط وانتم المسيح معكم عده كتب منها من يقول الله واحد والمسيح سينزل في اخر الزمان ,ومنها من يقول ان الله لديه ولد ,والله واحد احد لا شريك له ومنها من يقول ان الله هو المسيح ,نحن المسلمين نؤمن بوحدانيه الله ,وعيسى نبي نحبه حبا شديدا مثل جميع الانبياء .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> نحن المسلمون نؤمن بجميع الكتب السماويه الانجيل والتوراه والقران



*اي انجيل واي توراة ؟!

انتم تؤمنون بالانجيل والتوراة وليس بالكتاب المقدس يا زميل والا عليك ان تثبت لنا ان الانجيل والتوراة هما الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد !*



> ودليل من القران لكن كتاب التوراه والانجيل حرف



*بغض النظر عن ماهية التوراة والانجيل .. ولكن ربك تعهد على حفظهم فكيف حرفوا ؟!
هل هذا اعتراف منك بان ربك لا يستطيع ان يحافظ على عهودة وانه اله عاجز ؟!*



> لاننا معنا نحن المسلمون كتاب واحد



*صحيح معكم كاب واحد ..
ولكن ليس الكتاب الذي كان متداول ايام رسولكم لانه عثمان جمع كله نسخه واحرقه والف غيره حتى صرخت عائشة اقتلوا نعثلا فقد كفر .. ثم اتى الحجاج وحرق نسخ مصاحف عثمان والف غيرها وما وصلكم هو المحرف !
فموجود كتاب واحد بين يديكم لا يعني انه غير محرف بالاضافه الى ان الشيه لا يعترفون به بل يصلون فيه مؤقتا لحين ظهور المهدي ومعه القران الحقيقي .*



> فقط وانتم المسيح معكم عده كتب


*
يا زميل كما قرانك الذي تقول عنه كتاب واحد يحوي 114 سورة وكتابنا ايضا واحد ويحوي 66 سفرا .*



> منها من يقول الله واحد والمسيح سينزل في اخر الزمان ,ومنها من يقول ان الله لديه ولد ,والله واحد احد لا شريك له ومنها من يقول ان الله هو المسيح


*
كيف يعني الله لديه ولد ؟!

يعني الله تزوج وانجب والا الله قابل للتناسل ؟1

عجبي على أناس لا تفقه شي في الكتاب المقدس وتاتي لتعترض !!!!!!!*



> نحن المسلمين نؤمن بوحدانيه الله



*ونحن نؤمن بوحدانيه "يهوه" !*



> وعيسى نبي نحبه حبا شديدا مثل جميع الانبياء .



*تحبون عيسى ..!

هذا فرض عليكم ..!

ولكن ما هو موقفكم من يسوع ؟!*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

babymoon85 قال:


> وانتم المسيح معكم عده كتب منها من يقول الله واحد والمسيح سينزل في اخر الزمان ,ومنها من يقول ان الله لديه ولد ,والله واحد احد لا شريك له ومنها من يقول ان الله هو المسيح , .



عزيزي babymoon85 عندما تريد ان تناقش احد في دينه من المفضل ان تكون على علم ودراية بمعتقدات  هذا الدين والا انقلب موضوعك الى الضحك والسخرية على معلوماتك وثقافتك الرديئة والجاهلة ، سلام المسيح ينور دربك


----------



## Kiril (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ بيبي مون
لم تأتي بسؤال واحد
و لا حتي دليل واحد علي ما تدعيه


----------



## roo7 el7aq (13 ديسمبر 2009)

أو ليس الإنجيل هو الكتاب المقدس 

اوليست التوراة هى العهد القديم 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخى أراك فى كبوة كتابك المقدس حق ونحن نؤمن به ومن لم يؤمن به فهو أشرك برب العباد 

أخى الكتاب المقدس نعمة من الله فيه نظر الله لعباده 

وليس للرب بهذا ولكن يالا عظمة الرب الخالق العزيز الرحيم الذي نظر لنا بل وأكثر من ذلك أعطانا رسالات مكتوبة ومدونة اختلفت طرق التواصل بيننا وبينا الرب وبيننا وبين توافد رسالته علينا ولكن 

هو الخالق هو رب العرش العظيم هو خالقي وخالقك ومهما اختلفت الرسالات ومهما أوتى العلماء من اجتهادات 

رغم كل ذلك فهو الخالق 

تتفق معى أن وراء هذا العالم الغريب 

عالماً لم نصل له ولن نصل له ابداً ولكن الأتقياء فينا سيصلون له والأنبياء هم مظاهر الله فقد بث نوره الجليل على أنبياءه حتى ينيروا لنا هذا العالم المظلم 

يا أخى أقسم لك انا مسلم وأحب المسيح وأفدي نفسي له ولكن 

نحن لا نقول الكتاب المقدس محرف فمن قال ذلك فهو مخطا وليس له من العلم من شيء 

ولكن اخى هناك أخطاء ما بين نقل الترجمات من الآرامية إلى اليونانية وما بين نقلها من اليونانية إلى العربية وهنا لوحظ أخطاء وأيضاً تحريفات وحين نقول محرف حاشا لله أن يكون من عند الله 

ولكن المغزى أن هناك يد بشرية أخطأت ويد بشرية اخرى غيرت وبذلك نقول محرف أما كل كتب الله حفظها الله لنا ولكن هناك من اجرموا فى حق انفسنا وفي حقنا 

ولن اقول لك بالأدلة العلمية او بالإثباتات يا اخى ظللت كثيراً وكثيراً أبحث عن ماهية التحريف الذي أطلقونه على الكتاب المقدس وكنت فى حيرة من امرى 

هذا كتاب اللله فكيف يكون محرف كيف ذلك ياربى أولم تحفظ لنا قرآننا فكيف لم تحفظ كتابنا المقدس يا اخى حين اقرأ كتابك فأنا لست بكافر حاشا لله لو وصلك هذا المعنى او كان البعض يردد ان هناك مسلمين لا يقرأون الكتاب المقدس 

فالكتاب المقدس نستفيد منه تماماً مثلما نستفيد من القرآن ولكن أخى 

بعد التباحث وصلنى يقيناً والله لا أزين الامور ولا أخفيها وصلنى يقيناً أخطاء لن أقول جسيمة أو بشعة ولكنها اخطاء في حق محمد كونه نبي وفى حقنا كوننا مسلمين بمحمد 

وأكتفي لذلك ولن أطيل ام يا اخى المسلم حين تسال أرجوك التريث قليلاً ولا تاتى بمثل هذا السؤال الذي أراه فى غير محله والذي أشعر من خلاله بالإشمئزاز كونه سؤال فى قرارة نفسي صغير لدرجة البواخة وآسف على حد قولى فذاك سؤال ان دل دل على سذاجة صاحبه واستميحك عذراً اخى وأرجوك فى المرة القادمة حين تسال تريث فى السؤال فلا هو بموضوع تنجزه وتنتظر ثماره بل هو موضوع لا ثمار له 

وشكراً لوجودى معكم أدامكم الله واعزكم


----------



## fredyyy (13 ديسمبر 2009)

babymoon85 قال:


> نؤمن بجميع الكتب السماويه ...
> لكن كتاب التوراه والانجيل ...
> عده كتب منها من يقول الله ...
> ومنها من يقول ان الله ...
> ...


 


*هذه عبارات وصفية عبَّرت بها عن فكرك*

*لكن القسم هنا للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*

*من فضلك ضع سؤالك بوضوح كي لا يُحذف موضوعك*


----------



## fredyyy (13 ديسمبر 2009)

roo7 el7aq قال:


> نحن لا نقول الكتاب المقدس محرف
> فمن قال ذلك فهو مخطا وليس له من العلم من شيء


 

*شكرًا أخي على تعبيرك الواضح وصراحتك *

*ُأشجعك على أكمال بحثك عن الحق ... الرب يُنير قلبك وطريقك*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> يا أخى أقسم لك انا مسلم وأحب المسيح وأفدي نفسي له


 
*اي مسيح فيهم ؟!*

*عيسى المسيح والا يسوع المسيح ؟!*



> ولكن اخى هناك أخطاء ما بين نقل الترجمات من الآرامية إلى اليونانية وما بين نقلها من اليونانية إلى العربية


 
*اي اخطاء هذه ؟!*

*لماذا لا تعطينا مثال ؟!*

*لماذا لا تبحث بتلك اولا ثم تاتي ونتحدث ؟!*



> ولكن المغزى أن هناك يد بشرية أخطأت ويد بشرية اخرى غيرت وبذلك نقول محرف أما كل كتب الله حفظها الله


 
*يا عيني على اسلوب المراوغه والزئبقية واللف والدوران !*

*في وفي وفي .. وفي النهايه محرف !!!!!!!*

*يعني تلف تلف وترجع لذات النقطة وهي التحريف !*

*وكيف ربك يتعهد بحفظ كتبه ان كان يستطيع البشر التلاعب فيها وتغيريها ؟!*

*ايهما اقوى ربك ام الايدي البشرية ؟!*

*اين عهد الله بالحفظ ان كانت هنالك ايدي بشري مخلوقة تستطيع ان تغير في كلام الخالق ؟!*

*هل تستطيع الاجابه بدون لف ودوران ؟!*

*ايهما اقوى الله ام خليقته ؟!*

*............................*

*المشرف*


----------



## roo7 el7aq (14 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyyy

*شكرًا أخي على تعبيرك الواضح وصراحتك*

*ُأشجعك على أكمال بحثك عن الحق ... الرب يُنير قلبك وطريقك*


يا اخى أعزك الله قولك صواب ( الرب نير قلبك وطريقك ) 

قد انار الله قلبي وبصيرتى واستقام طريقى وارتاحت نفسي 

انا هنا أحدثكم كونكم مسيحيين وانا مسلم ولتعلم أخى أن هناك رسالات من الله قائمة بين البشر أجمعين ولن تنتهى ابد الزمان والسنين فلن تنقطع صلتنا بالرحمن 

فإاليك اليهود على اقتناع تام بأنهم على حق وما بعدهم من رسالات من الرحمن يكذبونها 

وإليك انتم احبائنا المسيحيين على اقتناع تام *............................*

وإليك نحن طائفة المسلمين على اقتناع تام *............................*
وإليك الطائفة التى تلينا على اقتناع تام *............................* 


ولكن الله هو الوحيد الذي لا يذهب فهو اول وهو آخر ولا قبله ولا بعده وحين أقول لك محرف 

لنتحدث مرة اخرى عن قول محرف 


محرف لا تساوى تحريف من الله 

محرف = أخطاء بشرية 

وحين تقول لى الله حفظه 

اقول لك حقاً 

دعنى اتطرق لآية قرآنية صغيرة 

وأرجو التغاضي عنها وارجو عدم الحذف 


*............................*
حين تحدثت عن التحريف سأقول لك 

شيء صغير 

انت تعلم وأنا أعلم أن الله لا تخفي عليه صغيرة ولا كبيرة 

بالطبع تتفق معى فى ذلك ولن انتظر جوابك بنعم ام لا فهو نعم رغم عنى ورغم عنك ورغم الآخرين 

انظر معى أخى حين نقرأ بالكتاب المقدس تنبؤات أحداث 

وتحدث 


*............................*



ولكن أخى حتى نكون بصلب العقيدة المسيحية التى طالما احترمها بل لا اخفيك القول 

اقسم لك اننى على استعداد ان ادخل الكنيسة واصلى لله مثلما تصلون 
وهذا ليس خطأ بل هناك من يراه وانا لست مما أرى ذلك 

واما الامثلة التى تريدنى أن اتحدث فيها عن الأخطاء فلها موضوع آخر 

وقبل ان انسي 


اخى اذا جئت لك باي كتاب من كتب الله وقمت بإدخال كليمات وجمل وحروف وطبعتها واصبحت مجلد ثم وزعتها على انها من الله وبعتها للكثير والكثير لعلهم فى البداية سيكتشفون اخطائها 



*............................*

وحسن ضيافتكم لى


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

:08:شكرا سيدي روح الحق من حديثك نستنتج ان الله حفظ كتبه و لكن الايدي البشرية هي التي حرفتها 

و يستمر النقاش و لكن ارجو منك ان لا تكتب لي 50 سطر ارجو الاختصار لان خير الكلام ما قل و دل 

الله حفظ كتبه اذا لنسأل هل مقدار حفظه للكتب السماوية 
متساوي 

يعني هل حفظ التورات كما حفظ الانجيل كما حفظ القرآن ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني هل كتبه عنده سواسية بالحفظ و شكرا


----------



## babymoon85 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي روح الحق وطحبوش على المشاركه وكلامك جميل يا روح الحق وانا والحمدلله مسلمه وتكلمني على اساس اني مسيحيه


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

:t19: على فكرة انا لست مسلما 

و عندما تريدين ان تشكري احد يجب ان تشكري كل الناس حتى لو اختلفو معك في الرأي على الاقل احترموك و جعلو لك قيمة عندما جاوبوا عليكي يعني لازم نحترم اي انسان انفق حتى و لو ثانية كرمالنا 

فتحتي موضوع من غير ادلة كلامك ليس له معنى جمل قصيرة من دون مضامين و لا حتى حوار بناء لهذا السبب الناس هنا التفتت الي السيد روح الحق و تجاهلتك ليس لانه على صواب و لكن لانه ممكن يبنى معه نقاش 

تكلمتي عن الانبياء نحن نحب كل الانبياء و لكن محمد في نظرنا ليس نبيا و مع ذلك لا اكرهه لانه انسان 
و هو قريب و مثلما قال المسيح احبب قريبك كنفسك و لكن في رأينا ليس نبيا و لا نعترف به اصلا انه موجود 
لان الموجود الحقيقي هو ليس محمد بل قثم بن عبد اللات 

هل قلتي ان الكهنة المسيحيين تحولو الى مسلمين و لا يوجد شيوخ تحولو الى المسيحية 
أسألك هل دخلتي الى قسم الشهادات المسيحية و قرأتي 
هل تعرفين حد الردة هذا هو الجواب 
و الايمان يا سيدتي ليس بالاعداد 
محمد علي كلاي صحيح مسلم و لكنه زاني و عليه قضايا في المحاكم و كل المسلمين فرحانين فيه 
عمر الشريف لا اعرف كيف اختار كنيته ووضعها ضمن اطار الشرف مع العلم انه من ممثلي هوليود ما شاء الله و المسلمين فرحانين 
و غيره و غيراته 


و في النهاية ارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع و ارجو من الاخ روح الحق الاجابة على سؤالي السابق 

و اذا كان عندك يا سيدتي اي شيء نافع تناقشي به فتفضلي غير ذلك من كتابة السطور التي لا معنى لها 
و التدخل بمتاهات الحوار و عدم التزام موضوع محدد فهذا غير مقبول 

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229

هاد بس واحد و فيه كتيرين


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بالعكس و اذا عندك دليل هاتي مش كلام على ورق 

بعدين ايه البياخة دي نتكلم عن ارقام و نسينا الايمان ؟؟؟

عندك سؤال مفيد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## babymoon85 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني لو عملت خطايا عادي ممسوحه صح؟
 لا اله الا الله


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لا مش ممسوحة 

يسوع خلصنا من خطيئة ادام و حواء و عطانا الامل بالقيامة 

خلصنا من سجن الخطيئة 


اذا قصدك انو انت اذا عملتي خطايا عادي طبعا لا الخطيئة رح تحاسبي عليها و في جنة و في نار


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام ملك السلام

ارجو احترام القوانين العامة للقسم

الأخت السائلة

اطرحى سؤالك بتركيز 

ولا داعى لإستخدام لموضوع كشات على الماسنجر

اسف

سلام ملك السلام
*​


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

انا اسف بس يا اخ مولكا هو كان شات ع الماسنجر بس هي دي الوقت بتسال في المسيحية يعني دي الوقت بدينا الاسئلة في المسيحية 

يا ريت قبل ما كنت تكتب التعليق ده كنت تشوف الاسئلة 
هي صحيح اسئلة قصيرة و اجوبة قصيرة بس ده قسم الاسئلة عن المسيحية و مش محدد السؤال طويل و لا قصير 


و معلش انا اسف اذا ازعجتكم


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (14 ديسمبر 2009)

babymoon85 قال:


> عمركم شفتوا شيخ مسلم اصبح مسيحي, طبعا لا لان الاسلام هو الحق


*
واذا شفنا هل يعني ان الاسلام دين الباطل ؟!

اليك مشايخ مسلمين اعتنقوا المسيحيه وبانتظارك لتعترف ان الاسلام دين باطل :

Zak Gariba - Former Muslim Imam 

www.gariba.org 

Mark Gabriel - Former muslim imam, Al-azhar Islamic university professor 
www.markagabriel.org 

Walid Shoebat - A Former PLO Islamic Terrorist 
www.shoebat.com 

Jeremiah Fard Muhammad - Former Muslim minister 
www.wicctv.org 

Nonie Darwish - Freelance writer and public speaker 
www.noniedarwish.com 

Mohammad Ghazoli, Political writer in Elite Arabic news papers 
www.ghazoli.com 

Dr. Ergun Mehmet Caner - Turkish Ex-Muslim(Dean of Liberty Theological Seminary in Lynchburg, Va) 
www.erguncaner.com 

Reverend Donald Fareed - Iranian Ex-Muslim, Persian Ministries 
www.persianministries.org 

Salah - Ex-Muslim Palestinian, Gospel Musician 
www.SalahJam.com 

Dr. Abraham Sarker - Bangladeshi Ex-Muslim, "Gospel for Muslims" Ministries 
www.gospelformuslims.com 
www.understandmymuslimpeople.com 

Hussain Andaryas - Afgani Ex-Muslim 
www.hesavedme.com 

Afgan Converts WebSite 
www.shahadat.net 

Nurudeen I. Adeojo 
www.wohcc.org 

David Naseer 
www.davidnasser.com 

Emir Caner - Dean of The College at Southwestern 
www.emircaner.com 

Dr. Nasir K. Siddiki - Muslim businessman, Now Christian Preacher 
www.wisdom-ministries.com 

WL Cati- Zennah Ministries 
www.zennahministries.org 
http://wlcati.com 

Ahmed Abaza www.hofhineministry.com 

Ajeenah El-Amin www.unitedfaithnetwork.org 

Abdul Hakeem - Nur Ul alam Ministry 
www.namindia.org 

Yemeni ex-muslims 
www.yemen4jesus.com 

An Ex-Muslim Christian Website run by Iraqi ex-Muslims 
www.exmuslim.com 

Pastor Hormoz Shariat Ph.D, Scientist, Iranian Ex-Muslim, Now Tele-Evangelist 
www.iam-online.net 

Rev. Majed El Shafie 
www.onefreeworldinternational.org 

Simin - Iranian ExMuslim 
www.isa-masih.com 

Mohammed Altaf (Now Simon Altaf) - Pakistani ex-Muslim 
www.abrahamic-faith.com 

One Anonymous muslim 
http://www.journeytojesus.com/ 

Jerry Rassamni - Ex-Militant, Now Christian, popular speaker on apologetics 
http://www.fromjihadtojesus.com/ 

Abdoul Rahim - "Building Bridges to the Truth" Ministries 
www.buildingbridgestothetruth.com 

Paul Ciniraj Mohamed - SALEM VOICE MINISTRIES 
www.salemvoice.com 

Betsy Tan - "In Him" Ministries 
www.visionbooks.net 








استاذ التاريخ الاسلامي في جامعة الازهر ( سابقاً ) مارك غبريال 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ياعم رد على السؤال بس
هى ديه خطبة جمعة ...؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لن ارد عليك هنا لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع اذا كنت تظن اني اريد ان اشتت الموضوع 

يمكننا فتح النقاش في زاوية ثانية اخي روح الحق اطلب منك ان تكتب مشاركتك في موضوع ثاني لوحدك 

و هناك انا و انت نتناقش و نتحاكى و لا اريد ان اجعله حوارا بقدر ما اجعله رأيا 

و اانا لا احب النقاش في الامور بشكل طويل لان خير الكلام ما قل و دل 
لان الذي تستطيع ان توصله بمية جملة اذا واضح و منطقي تستطيع ان توصله بخمسة سطور 

افتح موضوع بيني و بينك في قسم و هناك نتكلم و شكرا 
هذا اخر تعليق سوف ارده عليك هنا 
و الخيار لك 

اما الآن تستطيعي ان تكملي حديثك بيبي مون 

و ارجو ان تسألي على كل ما تريدين في الدين المسيحي 
و ان سأجاوب على كل ما تريديه دون اي هدف او غاية و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ابن الملك و الحقيقة و الحق ارجو ان لا نشتت الحوار 

ابن الملك شكرا لك و لكن انا اقترحت ان يفتح الموضوع 
في قسم اخر و نتناقش لانه و انا اوافقه الرأي باني اشتت الحوار لاني بالفعل تكلمت كثيرا 

الحقيقة و الحق شكرا على الاضافة بس خليها تكفي أسئلتها 
و ع فكرة اضافتك حلوة شكرا ليك 

بس بفتكر انت بتفكر زيي انو الايمان بالمؤمنين مش بالاعداد


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (14 ديسمبر 2009)

> انت تعلم جيداً اننا حين نقول عيسي المراد يسوع تعددت الأسماء والمراد كائن بيننا



*لا يا زميل ..
فانتم لا تعترفون بيسوع بدليل شتمكم وسبكم له سواء في حوارتنا معكم او في مواقعكم الاسلامية !*



> محرف لا تساوى تحريف من الله
> 
> محرف = أخطاء بشرية


*
كف عن التلاعب يا زميل ..
فهنالك فرق بين اخطاء في النسخ وبين التحريف !

فالادعاء بتحريف التوارة والانجيل يعني عجز الله عن حفظ كتبه ويعني ان البشر اقوى من ربك ..
وطالما ربك تعهد بحفظ كتبة يعني لا يوجد قوة في العالم تستطيع تغير كلام الله وان وجدت باعترافكم يعني البشر اقوى من ربك .*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (14 ديسمبر 2009)

babymoon85 قال:


> الحق والحقيقه دين الاسلام هو الدين الحق وسيظهره الله


*
{عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن الإسلام بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ وهو ‏ ‏يأرز ‏ ‏بين المسجدين كما تأرز الحية في جحرها ‏ }

اسلامكم ينهار وانتم غافلون باعتراف صاحبكم ..!

ومسألة انتصاره .. حكي فاضي .. ومتى انتصر ابقي قابليني .*


----------



## fredyyy (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*إخوتي الأحباء لكل موضوع سؤال واحد ... واضح المعالم والإتجاه *

*أي مشاركات تشتت الموضوع ستحذف ... رجاء الإلتزام بقوانين القسم *


----------



## babymoon85 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *{عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن الإسلام بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ وهو ‏ ‏يأرز ‏ ‏بين المسجدين كما تأرز الحية في جحرها ‏ }*
> 
> *اسلامكم ينهار وانتم غافلون باعتراف صاحبكم ..!*
> 
> *ومسألة انتصاره .. حكي فاضي .. ومتى انتصر ابقي قابليني .*


*سيعود قريبا كما   بدأ* ، فكما كان بعد الغربة الأولى عز للمسلمين وانتشار للإسلام فكذا سيكون له بعد الغربة الثانية نصر وانتشار. 
وزيادة في الفائدة نرفق لك تفسير الشاطبي للحديث في كتابه [الاعتصام] ومعه تعليق للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا يتبين منه الرأي الثاني، وهذا هو الأظهر، ويؤيده ما ثبت في أحاديث المهدي ونزول عيسى عليه السلام آخر الزمان من انتشار الإسلام وعزة المسلمين وقوتهم ودحض الكفر والكفرة


----------



## babymoon85 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اقصد غريبا وليس قريبا عذرا على الخطأ


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انت هتكملي الاسئلة يابيبي مون و لا ح تقعدي تتناقشي 
اختاري سؤالك 
و ركزي في حاجة وحدة


----------



## babymoon85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا طحبوش انا ارد على الكلام الباطل مثلك انت اذا احد سب اليسوع او دينك سترد عليه اليس كذالك وبالنسبه للاسئله لا ادري لماذا حذفت الاسئله ومشاركاتي التي طرحتها لك


----------



## babymoon85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هل اليسوع ابن مريم وكيف يكون هو الهه؟


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

على كل حال انحذفت كل الردود حتى ردودي لان الموضوع تاه بالفعل و تدخل فيه الف طرف 

اما بالنسبة للدفاع عن المعتقدات اظن ان هنا مكان لطرح الأسئلة عن المسيحية يعني انا اسف انو اصبح مكان للمناقشات الغير مسيحية 



يسوع هو ابن مريم العذراء البتول 

يسوع هو الله و هو منبثق من الله لماذا نقول ذلك 

عندنا ايمان انو يسوع المسيح موجود منذ الأزل لانو هو الله 
و اذا بتشوفي التعليق الي قبلك للمشرف فريدي 

نحن نؤمن بالله الواحد و لكنه مثلث الاقانيم 
الآب و الابن و الروح القدس 

كل واحد فيهم اقنوم و هم نفسهم الله 

لان مريم عندما حبلت بيسوع حبلت به بنعمة الروح القدس 
المنبثق من الآب و تكون في أحشائها كلمة الله 

من هنا نرى ان يسوع اله لانه لم يولد كالبشر و كان بلاخطيئة و في المسيحية لا احد بلا خطيئة غير الله 

و يسوع قال لنا :انا هو القيامة و الحياة من آمن بي و ان مات فسيحيا 

يعني قال لنا انو هو الله ( انا هو القيامة و الحياة )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

babymoon85 قال:


> *سيعود قريبا كما بدأ* ، فكما كان بعد الغربة الأولى عز للمسلمين وانتشار للإسلام فكذا سيكون له بعد الغربة الثانية نصر وانتشار.
> وزيادة في الفائدة نرفق لك تفسير الشاطبي للحديث في كتابه [الاعتصام] ومعه تعليق للشيخ محمد رشيد رضا يتبين منه الرأي الثاني، وهذا هو الأظهر، ويؤيده ما ثبت في أحاديث المهدي ونزول عيسى عليه السلام آخر الزمان من انتشار الإسلام وعزة المسلمين وقوتهم ودحض الكفر والكفرة


 
عندما ارى هذا الكلام .. احزن جدا .. واشفق

المسيح الحى حتى الان باعتراف المسيحيين والمسلمين سوف يأتى  ( هذة هى نقطة الاشتراك )

كلمة لليهود : سوف يأتى المسيح يسوع الذى رفضتوه ... مع ان كل نبوات العهد القديم قد اتت معلنة عنه ... صدق المسيح عندما قال عنكم انكم شعب تبصرون ولا تنظرون .. تسمعون ولا تفهمون .... 
ما زلتم تنتظرون المسيا .. والذى تظنون انه سيجئ ليحكم ملك ارضى ويخلصكم من العبودية .
المسيا قد اتى ( المسيح يسوع ) وانتم لم تعرفوه .. هو قد ملك ولكن ملك روحى على القلب وليس ملك ارضى مادى

ومع ذلك .. نرى من اليهود من رأى وتحقق ان يسوع المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر والذى به تتحقق نبوات العهد القديم عن انبياء الله . ويسمون انفسهم اليهود المسيانيين


كلمة للمسلمين ( ومعهم babymoon)
انتم تعترفون ان المسيح هو كلمة الله .. السؤال هنا .. هل كلمة الله بشر ..!!!؟؟؟
المسيح سيجئ فى اخر الايام .. للدينونة اى لحساب البشر .. ( ايضا فى القران يوجد هذا الكلام )
هذا امر طبيعى ان يحاسب كلمة الله البشر .. ولكن
بماذا تفسر ذلك حضرتك
1- كيف لم يموت المسيح .. ولماذا دونآ عن جميع سكان الارض ..؟؟ لماذا ليس محمد الذين تقولون عنه انه الخاتم والاشرف ..؟؟؟
2- لماذا سيحاسب البشر فى يوم الدينونة .. لماذا ليس محمد ( الذين تقولون انه رسول ) ؟؟
3- لماذا لم يكون اصلا محمد هو كلمة الله .. ليه المسيح فقط دون عن باقى البشر ..؟

لماذا لا تسأل نفسك هذة الاسئلة ... ولماذا لا تجيب .. لا تقول ان هذا لمجرد حكمة الهية ... لان الله قد خلق عقلك لسبب ( هو فى التعرف وايجاد طريق الله الخالق )

اذن يجب ان تعرف اكثر عن المسيح ... كلمة الله ... الوحيد الحى ... دينونته للبشر فى النهاية 

لكى تعرف عن المسيح .. افحص كتب اتباع هذا المسيح ( المسيحيين )
من الكتاب المقدس ومن اهل الكتاب المسيحيين .. واقرأ تعاليمه ..


ان كان احد يدعوك لعدم التفكير ( اذن هو يدعوك الى عدم معرفة الله الخالق ) لان العقل المخلوق يريد البحث عن الله خالقه ... 

لينير الله الحقيقى طريقك


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

:t19::t19::t19::t19::t19::t19:


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههه ... اسف لتدخلى يا طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لا يا ابن الملك ما فيش داعي تتعتذر  شكرا ليك الموضوع مفتوح للكل


----------



## babymoon85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على الرد


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا .....


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هايدي كمال قال:


> اؤكد لكم ان المسيح قد اتى للمرة الثانية
> 
> 
> مرحب بي احبائي الى الآن
> ...


*تفضلى وضحى لنا متى تم المجىءالثانى المزعوم لديك*
*ملحوظة صغيرة حسب الكتاب المقدس المجىء الثانى يصحبة الدينونة*


----------

